# Rollfast Badge Repository



## bikiba (Nov 3, 2014)

All

Would like to start a thread with all of the different Rollfast badges [ just rollfast, not the other brands under dp harris/rollfast ]

So here are the ones I have scavenged on the internet. I think i have a few more at home to add. If you have a nicer pic or version or not shown please post it up and ill keep coming back to post a clean set in the original post so we dont have to keep looking through the whole thread.

If anyone knows the years or special models these would be on let me know and i will add it to the orig post as well.

two piece

































Hop a Long? [ just a guess ]


----------



## bikiba (Nov 3, 2014)




----------



## catfish (Nov 3, 2014)

I've got some I'll dig out and post.


----------



## bikiba (Nov 3, 2014)

catfish said:


> I've got some I'll dig out and post.




thanks! especially that deluxe one!


----------



## catfish (Nov 3, 2014)

bikiba said:


> thanks! especially that deluxe one!




Will do.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 3, 2014)

Nice idea for a thread!!!!!

still have that book waiting for you....ha.


----------



## bikiba (Nov 3, 2014)

This looks like some of the others but has made in USA under the rollfast logo. It is off a tricycle




Some more "modern" variations


----------



## catfish (Nov 6, 2014)

Rollfast Deluxe. I've only ever seen this on two original bikes.


----------



## bikiba (Nov 7, 2014)

catfish said:


> Rollfast Deluxe. I've only ever seen this on two original bikes.




Super cool! thanks for the post


----------



## catfish (Nov 7, 2014)

bikiba said:


> Super cool! thanks for the post




Happy to do it.


----------



## bikiba (Nov 20, 2014)

this is off the rollfast "fold away" posted in the general discussion thread


----------



## catfish (Apr 2, 2015)

Here is another one I just picked up.   Catfish


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Apr 5, 2015)

The ball bearing badges were used into early postwar era, then replaced by the 'bullseye' badge, and by the late 50s, the big R badge. Like most companies, they went to a decal by the mid/late 60s.


----------



## bikiba (Apr 9, 2015)

catfish said:


> Here is another one I just picked up.   Catfish




that is a beauty... what did that come off of?


----------



## catfish (Apr 9, 2015)

bikiba said:


> that is a beauty... what did that come off of?




This is how I got it. I bought a badge collection last week, and this was in it.


----------



## bikiba (Dec 28, 2015)

Found two more today, but i could only get a pic for one of them

Does anyone have a Rollfast Sparker badge? My google fu let me down

This came off of a Rollfast Skoot


----------



## bikiba (Dec 28, 2015)

Made in England... pretty cool. Now if we could only put years and models against these all


----------



## bikiba (May 4, 2016)

Red one with a smooth background


----------



## bikiba (Jul 30, 2016)

never saw a white/cream one before


----------



## Barto (Jul 30, 2016)

catfish said:


> Will do.



Catfisn, Did the Heavens open up when you posted the photo of that badge? Wow!  I've been a Roll fast owner/lover for years and have never seen that badge


----------



## the tinker (Jul 30, 2016)

A very nice original one on my 50's Exercycle


 .


----------



## catfish (Jul 31, 2016)

Barto said:


> Catfisn, Did the Heavens open up when you posted the photo of that badge? Wow!  I've been a Roll fast owner/lover for years and have never seen that badge




I have owned two of that badge, but I have only seen it on a bike once.


----------



## johnsailp (Sep 26, 2017)

WOW those Logos are very cool!


----------



## bikiba (Aug 7, 2018)

front head badge[sticker] on a girls Aerolight


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Oct 15, 2020)

Hey I found one too! @catfish, do you know what bike it was that featured this style of badge? Just curios if it was a special bike, or if this is just a badge oddity.


----------



## catfish (Oct 15, 2020)

Dave Stromberger said:


> Hey I found one too! @catfish, do you know what bike it was that featured this style of badge? Just curios if it was a special bike, or if this is just a badge oddity.
> 
> View attachment 1284790




I saw that one. I've had two of these. Just on regular bikes.


----------



## catfish (Oct 15, 2020)

Dave Stromberger said:


> Hey I found one too! @catfish, do you know what bike it was that featured this style of badge? Just curios if it was a special bike, or if this is just a badge oddity.
> 
> View attachment 1284790




The badge is an oddity. No idea why is was used.


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Oct 15, 2020)

catfish said:


> The badge is an oddity. No idea why is was used.



Thanks. I had to buy it, it was so cheap!


----------



## Ernbar (Oct 23, 2020)

Here’s mine


----------



## BigWaveDave (Nov 6, 2020)

Roamer


----------



## sambo42xa (Nov 18, 2020)

1939’ish


----------

